# Help!



## kylefei (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi dear forum

I just bought a 2-month old maltese puppy from a recommended puppy store. They specialize in Maltese and Yorkies (they only sell them). My main concern before buying the puppy was that if they are able to be alone at home because I have a full time job which requires me to work from 8:30 to 5pm, and the person who sold us the dog (they are family business) told me that it will be absolutely fine, I didn't know whether he was trying to sell the puppy or being serious about it, but by that time the puppy was taking all my attention so since he said "no problem" I bought it. 

Now I am at work and I am worried about my puppy since this is the first day. I left food and a full bottle of water for her and left her inside the playpen, with her bed, potty pad and a few toys. Is she going to be okay?

Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I would have probably tried to wait to pick him up till I had a couple of days off. If he's in an xpen with a bed, peepee pad, food/water and some toys....hopefully he'll be ok. 8 weeks is kind of young to be completely alone for so long. I'm sure he'll live, I just wonder about his socialization.


----------



## kylefei (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, if I spend rest of the time after work interacting and playing with her will compensate the lack of socialization she had during being alone? :S


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

IMO, a 2 mos old puppy should not be left alone while its owner is at work full time. I personally would worry about hypoglycemia, esp if the pup doesn't do well with not having you around. When you say 2 mos, do you mean the puppy is 8 weeks old? 

I think you were told what you wanted to hear so the 'recommended puppy store' could make the sale. Not that owning a maltese means you can't work full time, but typically they should be older. 

Not to make you feel bad, but the bottom line is there is no such thing as a reputable pet store. The fact they are selling such young puppies further cements this opinion. 

Is there any way you can have someone come in and check on the pup during the day? I'm not trying to be negative here, I just don't want this to wind up being a horrible experience for you. 

Welcome to sM, btw! Please share pics of your little cutie, we love pics here.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You should be worried. I'm sorry, but your puppy is too young to be away from his mother and now his foster mother is away all day. Maybe you can take your puppy to work with you? Maybe you have some vacation time you can use? I know that when I was young I made a lot of mistakes with my pets, and I assume you realize your mistake. Now you MUST rectify the mistake you made, and either find the time to be with your puppy or spend the money to have a pet sitter come in.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A petsitter twice a day would work, too.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to SM kylefei! I am glad you found Spoiled Maltese! please know that the people here who responded to your post are wonderfully caring people and are trying to help you. I too bought a maltese puppy at 7 weeks old thinking it was okay. I had a lot of the same responses about her being too young and of course I felt really badly about it. But fact is, I didn't know better, you didn't know better and were led astray by someone who did.  That person is what is wrong in this equation. That pet shop isn't concerned with the health and welfare of their animals, only the bottom line.

So, Kylefei, please don't think anyone here is accusing you, it sounds like you really do care for your puppy, especially since you are here asking questions and learning. If you can get a pet sitter, then please do so. Or do you know of a friend who stays at home while you are working that you could "hire" to babysit? Please go get a tube of "Nutrical" to have at home. Puppies this young and small can get low blood sugar after playing, stress, etc. A little bit of that rubbed in their mouth will help avoid any huge problems with their sugars. If she hasn't been to the vet, I would make an appointment ASAP just to make sure she's healthy and get some advise from your vet as to how to proceed.

Again, welcome!! We want you to ask questions here and feel at ease. We cannot wait to see some pictures of your darling fluff!!


----------



## kylefei (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the response and I appreciate all the information you've given. I will take into consideration looking for a daycare or dog sitter. btw here is afew pic I just took with the webcam,


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very cute!!

Personally, I wouldn't consider a day care right now - you should wait until she has had all of her vaccinations. A pet sitter would be a good way to go right now. She's adorable and I bet you're having a lot of of fun with her!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad to see she's a healthy size. That may help defray the low blood sugar. Please don't take her outside or to doggy daycares until she is immunized completely. Most daycares require that anyway. Good luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 4: I'm so glad you found us. I agree with what everyone posted. There are no reputable pet shops because no ethical breeders will sell to a pet store and they will tell you what you want to hear. But let's consider that your past experience and let's get on with taking care of that beautiful baby of yours. 
So is it a girl or boy? And his/her name? I know how you must have fallen in love. See if you can find someone to be there a little while you aren't. Maybe a neighbor, a friend or family member or else see if you can find any other dog owner near you and see if they use a dogwalker or could recommend one. Just someone who will look in, clean up wee wee pads, and play/socialize with the pup. Do a search on here under some of the forum topics (or write in something in the search area) to look at different threads about new pups - what you need, vet visits, importantly not to give more than one vaccine at a time, etc. There's lots to learn but I learned everything about getting my pup and taking care of him, right here on SM. And they're a great group of people. Good luck and feel free to ask us what you don't know.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Your baby is so adorable...makes me want another. You got some very good advice here from the previous posts, so I won't be redundant. I was uninformed about pet stores and the pet store I got my Rocky from was a family owned business for 30 years..even told me they don't deal with puppy mills. Now I know the truth and would never do it that way again. But Rocky is healthy and strong and I'm very blessed. 

Enjoy your new baby...what is his or her name? If you can hire someone to come in to check on your pup and play a couple of times a day. How many hours a day are you gone? Or maybe someone can watch him in the day for you and bring him home to you when you come home? Just some suggestions. I was home all day when Rocky came home at 11 weeks. Please don't bring him around other dogs now till he is fully immunized. 

Good luck!!:Welcome 4:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ur puppy is adorable , again i agree with what everyone has posted , good luck w ur fluff , now pls tell us more about him/ or her


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't want to bother you with my story, so I'll try to be short  My baby girl has separation anxiety and started to be home alone (5hr/day) in march. Since I was SUPER worried I've checked the web to find a way to be able to "see" what she does during the time she's alone... and well, I've found an excellent software that allows you to use a webcam to braodcast to a private channel on the net, and this way you can see what she does while she's alone. This helped me a lot with her separation anxiety, but that's another story.
My point is, maybe you can install something like I did to check your pup during the day if you can't find a dog sitter  if you see she's in trouble, maybe you can take a little time off work to check her


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:Welcome 4: So glad you found us...you already got excellent advice..I agree with everyone to get a sitter. I too made the mistake of buying from a pet store that I was told was family owned and didn't buy from puppy mills. I know now that that cannot be a true statement. I cannot say I am not 100% satisfied with my Rocky, he is a wonderful dog. He is healthy and obedient. I went for training lessons when he was six months and I am happy I did. He is our joy boy...we love him to death..so I know you will enjoy your baby! Just take the advice here and do what's right for your baby and you will be happy you did!:biggrin:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm interested to know what software you used...what a great idea!




Gabby said:


> I don't want to bother you with my story, so I'll try to be short  My baby girl has separation anxiety and started to be home alone (5hr/day) in march. Since I was SUPER worried I've checked the web to find a way to be able to "see" what she does during the time she's alone... and well, I've found an excellent software that allows you to use a webcam to braodcast to a private channel on the net, and this way you can see what she does while she's alone. This helped me a lot with her separation anxiety, but that's another story.
> My point is, maybe you can install something like I did to check your pup during the day if you can't find a dog sitter  if you see she's in trouble, maybe you can take a little time off work to check her


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I found a couple of camera programs for my iPhone and computer.
Air Cam Live Video and iCam -- webcam Video Streaming and for the computer (windows) I use and like homecamera.com

Welcome!! your pup is adorable. I would love to see more pictures.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm interested to know what software you used...what a great idea!


I have installed WebCamXP 5, it's an excellent software and a great plus is you can install multiple webcams. It helped me a lot to realize what I was doing wrong with my baby girl :thumbsup: If you need any help with the softwasre let me know


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:welcome1::welcome1:
:happy::happy:
Great that you have landed at SM w/your questions! Your baby is beautiful & precious and you have just inherited lots of free (& GREAT) advice along w/lots of aunties to your baby!:wub:
Most of us work and some of us "stay at home"---EVERYTHING is possible given the right care for your little one when you are away. You already have some ideas here that will take you a long way. I was especially impressed that you give your baby lots of time when you are home!:thumbsup:
So, stay tuned & let us know how it is going & if you have other questions. We want to be here for you. Name of your baby?


----------

